# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2020



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2020)

So die Nominierung ist beendet. Wir können zur Wahl schreiten.

Wie auch im letzten Jahr hat das SPS-Forum ein paar Gutscheine,
für die 3 best Platzierten und einer wird aus den Stimmenden 
ausgelöst.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Dezember 2020)

Ich danke alle


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Januar 2021)

Ich möchte noch einmal bitten das ihr eure Stimme abgebt.


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Wo & wie kann ich meine Stimme abgeben. 
Ich stelle mich zu blöde an.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Wo & wie kann ich meine Stimme abgeben.
> Ich stelle mich zu blöde an.


Du hast doch Harald deine Stimme gegeben.


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Habe ich das?
Zumindest ist es das was ich jetzt auch machen wollte. 
Dann ist es ja gut.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2021)

Ja hast du, wenn du auf eine Zahl der Stimmen tippst,
kannst du sehen wer seine Stimme abgegeben hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2021)

Dann noch, morgen ist Einsendeschluss, also gebt eure Stimme ab.


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

... und wo sehe ich die Anzahl der Stimmen?
Ich stehe immer noch auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2021)

Sieht das bei dir anders aus?


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich zur Zeit nur an meinem Smartphone herum spiele. Aber da fehlt der obere Teil völlig.


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Jetzt habe ich auf Desktop Ansicht gewechselt und die Anzeige erscheint. Das hatte ich nicht erwartete.


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Ganz unten auf diesem Forum kann von Standard auf mobile Ansicht gewechselt werden. In der mobilen Ansicht, fehlen die Angabe zur Wahl.


----------



## Tommi (16 Januar 2021)

Kieler schrieb:


> Habe ich das?
> Zumindest ist es das was ich jetzt auch machen wollte.
> Dann ist es ja gut.



Kieler, Du willst doch wohl nicht die Wahl manipulieren? *ROFL*


----------



## Kieler (16 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Kieler, Du willst doch wohl nicht die Wahl manipulieren? *ROFL*[/QUOTE
> 
> ! FAKE NEWS !


----------



## Tommi (16 Januar 2021)

sozusagen


----------



## Blockmove (16 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Kieler, Du willst doch wohl nicht die Wahl manipulieren? *ROFL*



Tommi und Kieler spielt nicht mit dem Feuer.
Als noch amtierender User des Jahres will ich keine Gewalt und keine Stürmung des Forum-Kapitols in Ostrach!


----------



## Tommi (16 Januar 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tommi und Kieler spielt nicht mit dem Feuer.
> Als noch amtierender User des Jahres will ich keine Gewalt und keine Stürmung des Forum-Kapitols in Ostrach!



Das einzigste Forums-Kapitol, was wir stürmen, ist hoffentlich in diesem Herbst der Runkelkrug...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das einzigste Forums-Kapitol, was wir stürmen, ist hoffentlich in diesem Herbst der Runkelkrug...



Da wird dann geimpft


----------



## zako (16 Januar 2021)

... habe heute früh erst gelesen, dass der Biontech Impfstoff bei bis zu 8°C für 6h halten soll.
Das geht ja schon in Richtung der richtigen Trinktemperatur. Das kann doch kein Zufall sein ...


----------



## Tommi (16 Januar 2021)

So Leute, nach diesem aufmunternden Werbeblock:

GEBT EURE STIMME AB, ES SIND NOCH 24 STUNDEN UND EIN PAAR MINUTEN...:sm19:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

automatisierungsfreak20 schrieb:


> hallo, tolle Idee diese Abstimmung! Da bin ich bei der nächsten definitiv dabei! Liebe Grüße



Du kannst noch bei dieser dabei sein, bis 17Uhr


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das einzigste Forums-Kapitol, was wir stürmen, ist hoffentlich in diesem Herbst der Runkelkrug...



Forums-Kapitol Runkelkrug ... Findet hier eine Übernahme durch die Nordstaaten statt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Januar 2021)

:sm24:

Harald, dir Glückwunsch zum verdienten Sieg. Auch dir Dieter zum zweiten Platz.
Ich danke allen für eure Unterstützung ( auch allen anderen ), die ich auch oft
und gerne in Anspruch nehme.


Zu den Gutschein möchte ich mich Dieters guten Idee von 2020 anschließen.
Auch ich möchte keinen Gutschein, bitte spendet den Betrag an den
Förderkreis Ulm
https://www.foerderkreis-ulm.org/

Auf ein gutes neues Jahr

Michael



Blockmove schrieb:


> @Markus:
> Ich möchte keinen Amazon-Gutschein
> Spende bitte das Geld bitte an:
> Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukemiekranke Kinder e.V.
> ...


----------



## hucki (17 Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Harald!
Mehr als nur verdient bei dem, was Du hier Jahr für Jahr an vielseitiger und dabei immer kompetenter Hilfe zeigst.
:sm24: :sm24:



Glückwünsche auch an Dieter und Michael!
:sm24:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2021)

Von mir auch ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch, den unermüdlichen Helfern, 
Harald, Dieter und Michael. Natürlich auch den weiter Platzierten, die 
nicht mal eben so auf die Liste gelangt sind. 

Bitte weiter so ...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Harald und Michael!
Und vielen Dank an alle, die gewählt haben.

Wie Michael spende ich meinen Gewinn auch dem Förderkreis Ulm.
Wer dieses Jahr mal in einem Krankenhaus war (sei es als Patient oder auch nur als Besucher), der weiß, wie schwierig die Situation ist.
Und das eben ganz besonders für Kinder und Eltern.

Für den Fall, dass jemand auch noch spenden möchte:

*Förderkreis Ulm für tumor und leukämiekrenke Kinder
Sparkasse Ulm
IBAN DE52 6305 0000 0000 0016 52
BIC SOLADES1ULM*


Herzlichen Dank und Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die verdienten Gewinner!
Immer eine Bereicherung eure Beiträge zu lesen.
Aber auch allen anderen Nominierten: "Danke für die fleißige Mitwirkung im Forum!"


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Januar 2021)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche und Danke an die Gewinner dieser Runde.
Macht so weiter ...


----------



## PN/DP (17 Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Stimmen und die Glückwünsche. Ich freue mich sehr darüber. 
Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, wie der neue Pokal so aussieht 

Herzliche Glückwünsche auch an Dieter und Michael für den zweiten und dritten Platz. Vielen Dank für Eure hilfreiche Mitarbeit im Forum, Ihr habt den Pokal auch verdient!

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (17 Januar 2021)

Auch von mir Gratulation zum "TreppchenPlatz", liebes Triumvirat, Harald, Dieter und Michael!

Mein Dank für die vielen kompetenten Beiträge gilt natürlich insbesondere euch, aber auch vielen anderen.
Dank, Dank und immer wieder Dank! Weiter so! 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Tommi (18 Januar 2021)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner. :s11::s12:


----------



## Nicole (25 Januar 2021)

Im Namen des gesamten SPS-Forum Teams:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an PN/DP - den User des Jahres 2020.
Gratulation auch dem Zweitplatzierten Blockmove und dem Drittplatzierten DeltaMikeAir.

Vielen, vielen Dank für euer Engagement und eure Unterstützung im vergangenen Jahr.

Ein herzliches Dankeschön gilt auch allen teilnehmenden Usern – vielen Dank für eure Stimmabgabe.
Unter den 53 Teilnehmern (ausgenommen von Mods, Admins und den 3 Platzierten) wurde per Zufallsgenerator der User Lipperlandstern als Gewinner gezogen - herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Den Gewinnern werden Ihre Preise per Email zugesandt.
Die Spenden von Blockmove und DeltaMikeAir an den Förderkreis für tumor- und leukämiekranke Kinder Ulm e.V. übernehmen wir sehr gerne.

Dir, rostiger Nagel, wieder einmal ein großes DANKESCHÖN für die Durchführung der Abstimmung, der Wahl und der gesamten Moderation.


----------



## Tommi (28 März 2021)

Moin zusammen,

was ist eigentlich mit dem neuen Pokal? 

Gibt es da ein Foto? 

Oder habe ich das verpennt? :sm13:


----------



## Heinileini (28 März 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich mit dem neuen Pokal?


Hatten wir nicht letztes Jahr gerade erst einen neuen? Oder war der doch noch einmal "verlängert" worden?
Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto unschlüssiger werde ich ...

Tommi, ich glaube, Du willst nur sehen, ob Dein Wimpel dazu passt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2021)

Marlis hatte einen neuen gestiftet.


----------



## Tommi (28 März 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Hatten wir nicht letztes Jahr gerade erst einen neuen? Oder war der doch noch einmal "verlängert" worden?
> Je länger ich darüber nachdenke, desto unschlüssiger werde ich ...
> 
> Tommi, ich glaube, Du willst nur sehen, ob Dein Wimpel dazu passt?



Ja, Marlob hatte einen Neuen gestiftet und ich bin eher neugierig, wie er aussieht...


----------



## PN/DP (28 März 2021)

Der neue Pokal ist sooo riesig, daß ich erstmal den Büroschrank in meinem Homeoffice umbauen muß, um den Pokal würdevoll aufzustellen.

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der neue Pokal ist sooo riesig, daß ich erstmal den Büroschrank in meinem Homeoffice umbauen muß, um den Pokal würdevoll aufzustellen.
> 
> Harald



Mach doch mal ein Foto mit der Aktuellen Gravur, wenn er den aufs Foto passt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Der neue Pokal ist sooo riesig, daß ich erstmal den Büroschrank in meinem Homeoffice umbauen muß, um den Pokal würdevoll aufzustellen.
> 
> Harald



Der Pokal ist wirklich groß.
Wir haben auch eine Weile einen passenden Platz gesucht.
Irgendwann hat ihn mir meine Frau einfach auf den Nachttisch gestellt.
Meine Frau: "Dann kannst du von deiner Geliebten SPS träumen  "
Meine Antwort: "Die Frau, die Steuerung, ... es gibt manmal Parallelitäten  "

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Meine Frau: "Dann kannst du von deiner Geliebten SPS träumen  "



Die Antwort hätte auch von meiner Frau kommen können!


----------



## Tommi (28 März 2021)

Das ist aber alles kein Grund für kein Foto...


----------



## Heinileini (28 März 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das ist aber alles kein Grund für kein Foto...


*8ung! Doppelte Negation!!!*

Du hast Recht, Tommi ... schliesslich muss das Foto ja nicht ganz so sperrig sein, wie der abgelichtete Gegenstand. 

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## PN/DP (29 März 2021)

. . . . . .


----------



## Tommi (29 März 2021)

Wow, ein tolles Teil, erinnert irgendwie an Wimbledon.

Danke Harald!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frau: "Dann kannst du von deiner Geliebten SPS träumen  "
> Meine Antwort: "Die Frau, die Steuerung, ... es gibt manmal Parallelitäten  "
> 
> ...



... bleibt noch die Frage, ob man Eingang oder Ausgang ist – je nach dem hat "Ausgang forcen" eine ganz neue Bedeutung


----------



## Ralle (30 März 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Wow, ein tolles Teil, erinnert irgendwie an Wimbledon.
> 
> Danke Harald!



Ja und wenn du genau hinsiehst, erkennst du bestimmt auch die Knutschflecken auf dem Pokal!


----------



## Faceman (30 März 2021)

Solange es nur Knutschflecken sind....


----------



## dekuika (24 Dezember 2021)




----------

